# DIUI after failed ICSI...is it worth a go.....please help!!



## Kate C (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

Me and hubby have been ttc for 3 years now following his vas reversal. He has 2 children from his first marriage however I have no children. He does have a fairly good sperm count but mobility is very low and 90% are covered in antibodies due to the reversal. 

We have just had our first cycle of ICSI, I have no fertility problems and we sailed through the drugs etc...I responded well to de reg and stimms and got 10 healthy eggs. Sadly only 2 fertilised and we had those 2 put back in....however last week we got a BFN. 

As we didn't get any frosties we will have to start on a complete fresh cycle if we do ICSI again. We have decided we can only finance one more cycle of ICSI before we have to give up. 

Initially I thought our only option after this would be adoption but then I have read up about donor IUI, since I am ovulating ok and don't have any known fertility problems would this be a better option? I presmue IUI is much cheaper than ICSI and less 'invasive' and would we have a high chance of success if we used donor sperm or is it not quite as easier as that?!?!

I really don't know that much about IUI as we were advised straight into ICSI by our GP. As it was a vas reversal we cannot get any funding on NHS either. 

If anyone can help I'd be very grateful.

Many thanks, K xxx


----------



## hannahmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there,
I was in exactly the same situation as you, except DH didnt have any previous children or operations, just really really poor sperm. We went through two ICSI cycles. The first we had no fertilization, the second we had two embryo's but got a BFN. We had both talked long and hard and decided we couldn't go through another ICSI cycle with such poor results. Like you i was ovulating every month, textbook cm and BBT so after much wrestling with our emotions my DH said enough is enough and wanted to try DIUI. Well we must be the most lucky people in the world because our first natural DIUI worked and i am currently 5 wks pregnant, still early days mind you, but there is definatly hope outhere. Good luck in what ever you and DH decide to do .


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Kate,

I do think that if you can afford another ICSI then it's definately worth another shot, especially as you sailed through it and responded well.

With regards to DIUI I dont think it is covered on the NHS if your using donor sperm, however this may be different in your area, it's worth asking your GP about it. It is definately less invasive than ICSI, it's very similar to having a smear test done. You can have it done with or without drugs depending on whether you ovulate naturally. It is also alot cheaper, another lady on here has recently had DIUI in Belgium and she got a BFP, in some countries it can only cost a few hundred pounds. It is definately worth looking into having DIUI abroad.

Don't hesitate to message me if you have any questions
Best of Luck


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hiya

My partner also had a vas reversal but unfortunately his didn't work - no sperm    We weighed up the advantages of going for ICSI or DIUI and opted for the DIUI.  Basically we were told that the success rate for ICSI was about 45% and 20% for DIUI raising to a cumulative of 50% over 3 attempts.  As our finances are tight we decided on the DIUI because overall there is as good or possibly better chance for the same cost (approx £4-£5K for ICSI with sperm retrieval, approx £1500 per DIUI session) and we could be lucky and have a BFP on the first or second attempt.  DP has already had the reversal which for him meant a lot of pain due to a problem with the original vasectomy.  Going for DIUI meant he didn't have to go through sperm retrieval and I don't have to go through the trauma of IVF.  

If our 3 attempts at DIUI don't work, then we might save up and go for ICSI.   it won't come to that though.

Hope that helps.  Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there,

I was really relieved to find this post, as I am going through exactly the same thoughts! 

When I met my DH I knew he had low sperm count as he had been married before and had had all the tests. We always spoke about using donor sperm once we were ready to try for a family.

Howevere, while we were still getting to know each other, the anonymity laws changed and donor sperm became harder to come by! When we were referred for treatment by our GP, we were never offered donor as we were told there were no donors available! We were given a go at ICSI which we were really happy about, unfortunately it failed. We then funded a second cycle which also failed, and we have just had an FET which also failed.

Like you Kate I have responded really well to the drugs and sailed through treatment. I got 20 eggs on my last round. However, our embryo quality has not been great although our fertilisation rate has been good. The consultants have said that it could be a sperm factor that is causing poor embryo quality, but they just don't know.

Anyway, now we can't afford any more ICSI, and DH thinks we should try donor as it is cheaper and less invasive, and maybe it will give us the family we dream of.

I have a very good friend whose husband also has low count - they were offered a choice of ICSI or donor and went straight for donor - they now have 2 beautiful children.

Hannah - your story was an inspiration - I pray that I have similar luck!!  

Kate, best of luck whatever you decide.

Sam x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

I also had an ICSI cycle which failed... I agree the procedure is very invasive and very emotional. We decided to take a break after our failed ICSI and then some four years later went back for DIUI and we were successful on our third attempt....we now have a beautiful five month old daughter who is our absolute world.

I truly hope all your dreams come true and strongly believe they will if you remain positive

Luck and love to you all
Carrott x x x x


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

That's wonderful - thanks carrott. What a gorgeous daughter you've got.


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

thank you and best of luck XXX


----------

